
IT Runs on Java 8 - josep2
https://veekaybee.github.io/2019/05/10/java8/
======
mooreds
So true that a lot of legacy code is out there. It has tremendous mass and
won't be rewritten until there's compelling business value (part of that could
be finding developers).

